# Just pulled the trigger on an SE Premium Brew



## cpcritter (Sep 24, 2008)

I have ridden a fixie for fun/training a while back. I converted my giordana frame back to a 12 speed friction shift for a commuter work horse. Now I want my fixie fix back. I just ordered an SE PB frame from Ben's for $350 delivered. I love the lugged details of the frame. 

My question is what is the concern of the of the JIS headset? I read a different post and there was a concern that it was a different design that the norm? Does this mean I have only one choice for a headset or a fork?

I figure with the parts I currently have at home I should be able to complete this build for another $75, so I am not too worried about the investment. I just want a bike that I can short or long rides on and just plain knock around on. Any insights from current PB riders would be appreciated.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

jis headset just means you gotta be careful picking the hs, make sure it has a jis dia crown race and cups. they are out there, but def less common


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Cool frame...

as for the headset, JIS uses a 27.0 crown race vs the standard ISO 26.4...

Tange Levin is a great JIS headset and it cost about $25.00


----------



## jmio (Aug 19, 2008)

I've never been on Ben's site, I like it a lot! It has a ton of stuff for fixed bikes and track. I just ordered a couple of hats!!!! maybe I should stay off that site........lol


----------



## cpcritter (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks for the quick replay. 

I will assume that the HS that comes with the frame is very economy. Should I consider upgrading during the initial build? I love the look of the Tange Levin but why spend it if it isn't necessary. I am the type of rider that would notice a poor quality HS, my current rides have Chris King.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

The HS that comes with the frame will likey be fine...I wouldn't worry about it for now...

If you want to spend King type dollars on a HS, the Hatta Swan Deluxe comes in JIS and it's very popular with the Keirin racers..


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Just pack it with grease if you pull the fork off and ride it until it explodes, then buy another. You won't see huge gains by replacing right away.

Ditto Dave's recco on the Swan, that's a hot head set but might be overkill for a budget frame.


----------



## cpcritter (Sep 24, 2008)

asterisk said:


> Just pack it with grease if you pull the fork off and ride it until it explodes, then buy another. You won't see huge gains by replacing right away.
> .


Exactly what I was thinking. Perfect. Thanks.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*Let us know how it goes...*

I ALMOST bought oen as well. But I did not want to use a quill stem or a silly adapter.

I still might get one soon before they are gone.


----------



## cpcritter (Sep 24, 2008)

Yea, the threaded HS didn't bother me because I have a quill stem and drop bars currently to use on this build. Being a road cyclist at heart I think I will stick with the road bike theme.

I thought that the frame had some nice details. I saw the Kona Paddy Wagon a buddy bought and I didn't like the look. I am partial to a vintage themed road bike.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

cpcritter said:


> Yea, the threaded HS didn't bother me because I have a quill stem and drop bars currently to use on this build. Being a road cyclist at heart I think I will stick with the road bike theme.
> 
> I thought that the frame had some nice details. I saw the Kona Paddy Wagon a buddy bought and I didn't like the look. I am partial to a vintage themed road bike.


Cool.

Yeah, I really loved the color, lugs and the fork. I was also a small budget, but I threw that out now. It just looks so nice!

I guess never using a quill stem and convience of a 4-bolt stem did turn me off. But now I want more of a retro fixe 

Enjoy it. Also let me know how the paint looks quality wise.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

if you ever go old school with quill stems, Nitto is your friend.....very nice matching seat posts too


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

"Lugged Steal"! I mean that. That is a great price for a lugged steel frame and fork.

Let us know how it rides.


----------



## cpcritter (Sep 24, 2008)

I wanted to drop a quick note to anybody listening (or reading) that this is a nice frame and fork for $350 delivered. It has very nice lugs and tapered seat stays. The fork is marginal. The seat clamp and H2O bolts were included also. The HS was a little too tight but I adjusted it out okay. I put my old parts on it, bought a $20 used 105 front rim from LBS. I test rode it without brakes to my buddy's house. It rides very nice!

I have some adjustments to make yet but I think if you want to build a basic fixie this seems to be a good start. I don't understand why benscycle.com still has some these, I would have thought that they would sell out quick. I will post a couple pictures after I finish it up.


----------



## kadima18 (Jun 14, 2011)

WOW....Old thread. I bought a Premium Brew frame and fork from Bens in 2010. New in a box and completed this build. Its my favorite lugged steel ride


----------

